# [Adobe Premiere 6.0]Transparenz



## MoMo (16. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

ich will einen Titel (auf Video 2), auf dem ein Name steht und sonst der Hintergrund weiß ist, als Transparenz weiß einstellen, so dass der Clip auf Video 1 und die Schrift zu sehen ist (logisch, oder ?). In der Anleitung steht Folgendes:



> _[color="999999"](c) by Adobe[/color]_
> Wenn ein Clip in eine Überlagerungsspur eingefügt wird, wird unterhalb davon eine Blendensteuerung angezeigt (hierzu muß die Überlagerungsspur erweitert werden). Über die Blendensteuerung wird die Deckkraft des gesamten Clips festgelegt. Durch Hinzufügen von Griffpunkten können Sie die Deckkraft eines Clips ändern.
> 
> Die Blendensteuerung dient zur Anpassung der Deckkraft nach der Zuweisung von Keys. Anders ausgedrückt: Durch Verschieben der Blendensteuerung wird die Deckkraft für opake, transparente und semitransparente Bereiche des Clips eingestellt.
> ...


Ich kann jedoch das "rote Symbol zum Anzeigen der Blendensteuerung" nicht finden. Wie kann ich es einstellen?
Ich habe einfach den Titel aus dem Clipfenster auf Videospur zwei gezogen und dann auf den kleinen Pfeil geklickt, der links daneben ist. Dort steht jedoch gar nichts. Was muss ich umstellen?

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. Juni 2002)

Mach es ganz anders!

Video auf Spur 1 und deine Schrift eine Ebene höher, dass sie direkt übereinander sind.
Jetzt rechts auf die Schrift klicken und "Transparenz" wählen.
Hier schaust du mal nach Color Key oder Ähnlichem. Dort kannst du dann angeben welche Farbe er rausfiltern soll. Da nimmst du einfach weiß.
Noch einfacher ist es, wenn du die Schrift als eine Bilddatei mit Alphakanal (Maske) gespeichert hast.
Dann legst du als Transparenzmaske in Premiere einfach genau das gleiche Bild als Maske an. So einfach ist das.
Viel Spaß damit

BubiBohnensack


----------



## MoMo (16. Juni 2002)

Ok, das ist jetzt klar .
Meine Frage: Wie kriege ich da 'ne neue Ebene, kannst du das mal beschreiben? Wird wohl ho
Habe es mit der (doch recht guten) Hilfe(-Suche) F1 versucht, ist aber leider nur was zu Photoshop (und demnach nicht das Richtige ) gefunden worden.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. Juni 2002)

Wieso denn eine neue Ebene?

Du packst dein Video in Ebene "Video 1a".

Die Schrift in Ebene "Video 2"

Und den Rest wie bereits erklärt.


----------



## MoMo (22. Juni 2002)

*hope it helps*

Hallo,

Transparenz gibt's nicht . Habe mal was angefügt, vielleicht verschafft das Klarheit (hoffe, du kannst bei der quali noch irgendetwas erkennen ) ;-).


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. Juni 2002)

nee ist klar. Die Spur, aus der was rausgefiltert werden soll, muss nach ganz oben. (Ich glaube Video2)
Das Hintergrundvideo muss dann auf Video 1 und zwar über die Überblendungsspur. Die liegen dann beide direkt untereinander.
Dann klickst du auf das Obere und dann auf Transparenz.
Fertig

Bubi


----------



## MoMo (24. Juni 2002)

Bubibohnensack, du bist genial .
Super ohne dich --- was würde ich da nur machen? 
Funktioniert 1a.
Klasse.   ;-)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. Juni 2002)

> was würde ich da nur machen?


Och naja, du hättest es sicher irgendwann selber rausgefunden.

Bei Transparenz kannst du auch z.B. den Green oder Bluecreen anwählen.
Das bedeuted mit einer guten Kamera (3CCD) kannst du dich auf eine Blaue Luftmatraze legen und in Premiere das Blaue rausfiltern.
Eine Ebene tiefer legst du dann das Bild einer Wüste und schon stehst du mitten drin - statt núr dabei.


----------



## MoMo (28. Juni 2002)

Hm. DAs habe ich schon gesehen.
Meine Cam hat 800k Pixel und 2,5 CCD (was beudetet CCD)?
GEht das damit auch halbwegs vernünftig?
UND: Bei uns sind die Wände weiß gestrichen im Haus. Wenn ich da also als Alphafilter weiß und schwarze Sachen anziehe...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Juni 2002)

Wird schwer mit ner 1 CCD Camera.
Der CCD ist der Chip, der die Bilder aufnimmt bei einer Digitalcamera.
Normale Kameras bis zu einem Preis von so 3000€ haben 1 CCD für alle 3 Farben (RGB).
Die professionellen Kameras wie die Sony VXD 2000, die Canon XL1s und die Panasonic MV 350s haben 3CCDs. Für jede der 3 Komplimentärfarben einen.
Dadurch verbessert sich die Farbwiedergabe enorm. Standen vorher bei einer 800K (Auflösung) Kamera 250K pro Farbe zur Verfügung, so sind es 800K bei einer 3CCD.

Dann gibt es noch die Größe des CCDs angegeben in Zoll. Z.B. 1/4 Zoll CCD. Dieser Wert ist aber im Prinzip erst mal irrelevant.

Klar kannst du probieren dich mal vor einen richtigen blauen (knallblauen) Hintergrund zu stellen und das blau rauszufiltern.
Wenn du allerdings das weiß rausfiltern willst, hast du kein Bild mehr weil alles schwarz ist.

Dazu muss man den RGB-Aufbau verstehen.

Rot Grün und Blau ergeben zusammen weiß. Ist keine Farbe vorhanden, ist es schwarz. Wenn du also weiß rausfilterst heißt das, du hast 0 Anteil Rot, 0 Anteil Grün und 0 Anteil Blau - Ergebnis: Schwarzes Bild.

Probier das mal in PS aus. 255 ist pro Farbe der Max Wert (im RGB Schema). Hast du für alle 255 ist das weiß, für alle 0 ist es schwarz.
Wenn du aber für alle 0 ausser blau (255) nimmst, hast du das definierte echte perfekte blau, und das ist auch die Farbe, die der BlueScreen haben sollte.


----------



## MoMo (28. Juni 2002)

Achja. Dann gibt's 2,5 CCD also gar nicht, oder?
In Premiere habe ich aber den Hintergrund von meinem Titel weiß gemacht und er hat's perfekt rausgefiltert - Einstellung Alpha-Kanal weiß. Kann es bei Zeit und Gelegenheit ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Juni 2002)

Hmm seltsam naja wenn es geht is ja gut.  

Never change a running system


----------

